# Solider Anbieter gesucht



## Tixiland (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

für die Einrichtung einer Shoppingsite für ich einen Anbieter, der das best mögliche Preisleistungsverhältnis bietet. Bis jetzt scheint Alturo ein sehr gutes Angebot mit monatlich 3,99 € und dafür 750 MB Webspace und 50 GB Traffic zu haben - aber ist Alturo auch qualitativ gut oder gubt es dort Unterschieder?
Würde mich über Tipps freuen!  
LG,
Tixi


----------



## Helmut Klein (26. Oktober 2005)

Habe selber mit zwei Freunden einen kleinen Dedicated Server bei Alturo (noch zum alten Preis). Bin damit eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden, bis jetzt hatten wir noch keine ernsthaften Probleme. Wobei wir nicht die von Alturo vorgegebene Distribution und Software nutzen. Deshalben hatten wir zu einer Zeit das Problem, dass der Server immer bei einem System-Update hängen geblieben ist, lag aber wenn ich mich recht erinner an uns - Alturo selbst hat damals auch einen Lüfter am Rechner ausgetauscht.

Wie das ganze nun aber mit den Web-Angeboten aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber ich denke http://alturoforum.gsfnet.de/ bzw. http://alturoforum.gsfnet.de/forum3.html wird dir helfen.


----------



## Tixiland (26. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank Helmut,

ich habe auch dass Gefühl dass man mit Alturo keine schlechte Wahl trifft - für eine Shoppingsite sollte es hoffentlich ausreichen.

Schönen Abend,
tixi


----------

